# Bass Fishing On Escambia



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

I've been doing more bass fishing than normally and I tell you, I kinda like it. The bite has been great. We have been getting our limit of largemouth in about an hour or so fishing two people. We kept a few the other day but this morning we just tanked them for pictures and released them all at the dock. We got there after 8 and was home before 11.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

The bass fishing this year has been amazing on the rivers, we have had some great trips.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Glenn please tell me your not about to buy a glitter boat and start running up and down the river with a motorcycle helmet on?

Nice job on the bass.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

JoeyWelch said:


> Glenn please tell me your not about to buy a glitter boat and start running up and down the river with a motorcycle helmet on?
> 
> Nice job on the bass.


Nahh, my boat can practically run with the best of the bass boats yet far excels in all other areas, especially as a multi-species boat. We fished for bass today because they bay was crappy and the bass are biting good.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Capt....are you fishing the lower end or are you further up? If you do not mind me asking....just replaced the front and back deck on my 16’ tracker and wanted a starting point....Thanks in advance!


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

i wasn't going to post this but it keeps gnawing on me. My girl and I wer bassn this past Sat and sometime after noon we found ourselves in Saultsmans cutoff. A highsided red Tracker boat came past us from behind and shut down about fifty feet in front of us and started bass fishing the same bank we were on. I know they were in a tourney because that morning i saw them all take off and most were wearing light blue hats. So my thing is.....is it ok for a tourney fisherman to cut off a non tourney fisherman? I paid my 5 bucks at the launch as otheres did, I bought a fishing lic like others did.

Well I didn't care for it too much and cranked up to go on down the cutoff and when I passed him I told him it's pretty F'ed up that he cut me off and started fishing in front of me. He started to holler something back, but I kept going and gave him the number one sign. 

I just think it's bad sportsmanship to do that. rant over.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

basnbud said:


> i wasn't going to post this but it keeps gnawing on me. My girl and I wer bassn this past Sat and sometime after noon we found ourselves in Saultsmans cutoff. A highsided red Tracker boat came past us from behind and shut down about fifty feet in front of us and started bass fishing the same bank we were on. I know they were in a tourney because that morning i saw them all take off and most were wearing light blue hats. So my thing is.....is it ok for a tourney fisherman to cut off a non tourney fisherman? I paid my 5 bucks at the launch as otheres did, I bought a fishing lic like others did.
> 
> Well I didn't care for it too much and cranked up to go on down the cutoff and when I passed him I told him it's pretty F'ed up that he cut me off and started fishing in front of me. He started to holler something back, but I kept going and gave him the number one sign.
> 
> I just think it's bad sportsmanship to do that. rant over.


That's pretty messed up. Each angler should give each their space on the big open river, I won't even fish an area if I see another boat. I prefer to be alone when fishing in the river.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

WAHOOU39 said:


> Hey Capt....are you fishing the lower end or are you further up? If you do not mind me asking....just replaced the front and back deck on my 16’ tracker and wanted a starting point....Thanks in advance!


Whites river


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

basnbud said:


> i wasn't going to post this but it keeps gnawing on me. My girl and I wer bassn this past Sat and sometime after noon we found ourselves in Saultsmans cutoff. A highsided red Tracker boat came past us from behind and shut down about fifty feet in front of us and started bass fishing the same bank we were on. I know they were in a tourney because that morning i saw them all take off and most were wearing light blue hats. So my thing is.....is it ok for a tourney fisherman to cut off a non tourney fisherman? I paid my 5 bucks at the launch as otheres did, I bought a fishing lic like others did.
> 
> Well I didn't care for it too much and cranked up to go on down the cutoff and when I passed him I told him it's pretty F'ed up that he cut me off and started fishing in front of me. He started to holler something back, but I kept going and gave him the number one sign.
> 
> I just think it's bad sportsmanship to do that. rant over.


We’re plagued with those idiots over here. I have the same problem a couple times a year while perch fishing. I give em the same respect they give me.

Saw one last year that was in such a hurry he run his whole boat out in the woods. Came hauling ass into the bank and killed his outboard and jumped in the bow grabbing for his trolling motor then realized he was going to fast but it was to late to get back to the console. Hit the woods and started cussing and throwing stuff like it was somebody else’s fault. 

I’ve been fishing a bank and have these idiots pass me 30’ away running 70 mph.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

basnbud said:


> i wasn't going to post this but it keeps gnawing on me. My girl and I wer bassn this past Sat and sometime after noon we found ourselves in Saultsmans cutoff. A highsided red Tracker boat came past us from behind and shut down about fifty feet in front of us and started bass fishing the same bank we were on. I know they were in a tourney because that morning i saw them all take off and most were wearing light blue hats. So my thing is.....is it ok for a tourney fisherman to cut off a non tourney fisherman? I paid my 5 bucks at the launch as otheres did, I bought a fishing lic like others did.
> 
> Well I didn't care for it too much and cranked up to go on down the cutoff and when I passed him I told him it's pretty F'ed up that he cut me off and started fishing in front of me. He started to holler something back, but I kept going and gave him the number one sign.
> 
> I just think it's bad sportsmanship to do that. rant over.


No this is not alright, they think there at the classic or something, just for some local bass tourney bragging rights.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah that’s messed up Jimmy! I’ve seen you fired up over fishing so I’m sure you layed in to that asshat. Common courtesy is dead


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

JoeyWelch said:


> We’re plagued with those idiots over here.
> 
> I’ve been fishing a bank and have these idiots pass me 30’ away running 70 mph.


 i try to slow down for everyone fishing weather it be bass or bream but see the same guys i slow down for go by and not return the favor. and I'm in a gheenoe


----------

